# Revisiting signature size & dimensions



## Demetrius (Jul 13, 2016)

*You have 2 choices to discuss among yourselves: *

1) Keep it as is
2) Increase size and dimensions for a bigger canvas (mostly applies to GFX artists who will likely be doing your sets)

*Why  any size increase?*
If you guys just opt for a file size increase, it means bigger?, longer gifs, I guess. If you guys opt for both, 2) pretty much covers why. Nothing too obnoxiously huge, I guess,  but it's not like everyone will whore the new size out unless they're attention sluts (Hi, Josuke! Much love.) 

Ultimately, you're going to be staring at these sets/sigs (and have the option to turn it off)  so it's up to you guys. Go wild, kids (but don't go wild).


----------



## Felt (Jul 13, 2016)

3) Make it smaller.

The dimensions are huge compared to every other forum I've been on and are obnoxiously large if filled up.  But then I have them turned off so my opinion is probably invalid.

File size probably isn't an issue though, that can increase.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

1


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2016)

keep it as is

or alternatively increase width and reduce height, since forum width's default isn't plebby archaic 550px tier anymore and some people's sigs are obnoxiously tall (though i say that while wearing supers but im a special snowflake so it's okay)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jul 13, 2016)

What a stupid thread, I'm honestly getting tired of logging in every day and seeing this dumbass is still mod. But I'll play the role I was given: to make sure this forum doesn't go to shit. I'll go with option 3. Sigs are too big right now, dimensions don't need to be expanded. There are assholes on this forum ruining my viewing experience because they want me to see every pixel of their waifu of the month. No thanks, keep your shit in a small rectangle or in a spoiler. 



Felt said:


> 3) Make it smaller.
> 
> The dimensions are huge compared to every other forum I've been on and are obnoxiously large if filled up.  But then I have them turned off so my opinion is probably invalid.
> 
> File size probably isn't an issue though, that can increase.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2016)

Ive already stated already to increase with width and reduce height.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 13, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> What a stupid thread, I'm honestly getting tired of logging in every day and seeing this dumbass is still mod. But I'll play the role I was given: to make sure this forum doesn't go to shit. I'll go with option 3. Sigs are too big right now, dimensions don't need to be expanded. There are assholes on this forum ruining my viewing experience because they want me to see every pixel of their waifu of the month. No thanks, keep your shit in a small rectangle or in a spoiler.



 Can u please not call her that. She is just getting people's opinion on what they want. Maybe people get tired of hearing you call them dumbass mods. Don't like it then your free to not post or totally ignore the thread. Now have a nice day jayjay.


----------



## NO (Jul 13, 2016)

Ultear said:


> keep it as is
> 
> or alternatively increase width and reduce height, since forum width's default isn't plebby archaic 550px tier anymore and some people's sigs are obnoxiously tall (though i say that while wearing supers but im a special snowflake so it's okay)


Can you elaborate on this? There is no width max for sigs because it just resizes. Height max, on the other hand, is an issue and does need to be reduced.


Stephanie said:


> Can u please not call her that. She is just getting people's opinion on what they want. Maybe people get tired of hearing you call them dumbass mods. Don't like it then your free to not post or totally ignore the thread. Now have a nice day jayjay.


...My bad. -.-

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 13, 2016)

sigs don't need to be wider than around 600 px and they definitely don't need to be taller than 400 px

225x500 avys when tho


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep it as it is, the only reason sotw increased its size was for gfx artists to have more room to make High Quality entries. For there to be an increase for the actual forum would be ridiculous. Unless you do what Ul suggests.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 15, 2016)

Trinidad said:


> (Hi, Josuke! Much love.)


whoring is an art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 28, 2016)

Make avatars larger


----------

